# Engelbert Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Alexandra Steiner / Katrin Wundsam / Marek Janowski
Engelbert Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel

Release Date October 20, 2017
Duration01:34:52
Genre
Classical
Styles
Opera
Recording DateDecember 23, 2016
Recording Location
Berlin Philharmonie

3/5


----------

